# 4-way speaker system with multiple small wide-range drivers



## JdM12 (Nov 10, 2014)

This DIY loudspeaker system experiments with multiple small wide-range transducers in a multiway configuration. The idea is to join good directional characteristics to coherence and power handling. Another goal is to improve timing by controlling the phase with FIR filters. Please follow this link:

The Magical Number Seven, Plus Two


----------

